# My little gang



## corrinead (Nov 21, 2008)

Thought its about time i posted some pictures of my mice, and showed off the ones i got from cait, talk about dumbo ears! 
Here are two of the three boys who live together, Salem is the sable(off Cait) and Samuel is the champagne.








Samuel








and Alaska








Salem showing off his belly
































Almost all three in one picture
















and little Alaska








Now a quick couple of the some of girls








































Hope you enjoy  x


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

They are all adorable! Love the dumbo ears


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I Am Loving Salem :love

We have a black cat with that name 

Such lovely mice and such lovely pics


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww they are all so cute..!


----------

